

The Economist and Launchpad - biehl
http://blog.launchpad.net/projects/the-economist-and-launchpad

======
dman
I wish Canonical packaged up launchpad and made it available as an ubuntu
package. Ive been watching it for sometime wishing I could use it for my
startup, havent had the time to chase the installation instructions down to
see if I can build it from source.

~~~
chwahoo
I agree. The current "rocketfuel" setup requires a pretty invasive
modification of your machine's configuration - I would only recommend it for
VMs or dedicated machines. I really wish companies would offer launchpad
hosting (although I believe they'd have to use a different name due to
trademark issues). Is anyone aware of any such services?

The private repositories are (last I checked) $250 / year / project.
Launchpad.net's tools are nice, but I would favor github (largely because I
haven't been impressed with bzr so far), unless you have a policy of only
using services based entirely on free software (as a collaborator of mine
does).

------
nfnaaron
Coders are the new printers of the publishing industry.

